# Hi From Outside Rein



## Mountain Girl (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! My name is Jess; I am the Gear/Fashion editor for Outside Rein Magazine (Outside Rein) and am thrilled to be here! Formerly I was an international competitive rider and managed a boarding / training barn. Now I am a freelance photojournalist specializing in equestrian work and current events.

I'd love to hear from everyone what they think of Outside Rein and what we can do better. What would you like to see us feature? What gear or clothing would you like to know more about? 

I'm so excited to a part of the Horse Forum and look forward to chatting with everyone!


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi ! 

Welcome to the horse forum, i never heard of the outside rein, but i hope you enjoy it here !


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

never hear about thee outside reign


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina!


----------

